# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Côr de Sal (Nano)

## Pedro Dionisio

Olá a todos

Já tive uma experiência com Agua salgada mas a coisa deu para o torto por inexperiência e por não ter tido hipótese de fazer as coisas no ritmo que gosto. Desta vez estou bem atento para que tudo corra pelo melhor. 

Estou a reconverter o meu antigo aquário plantado num nano e estou na fase de começar a andar com as coisas para a frente.
Estudei a melhor forma de aproveitar o que havia cá por casa e as coisas a que ia ter acesso simples, sem esquecer os euros

Deixo algumas fotos de exemplos do que já se passou dentro destes vidros.











Do que estudei já tenho alguma idea do que quero... 
Enquanto ainda vou a tempo, vou descrever como está tudo neste momento para ver se me ajudam a evitar alguns erros....

Setup

Aquario ............. 60*40*35 84tls
Escumador ........ Deltec MCE 300
Calha ................ t5 (2*15000k + 2* Marine blue) +2 tiras de Leds fracos para ligar antes e depois do funcionamento das t5
Aquecedor ......... Jagger 100w
Circulação .......... Dymax (1500+900) (Vai ser para substituir depois de entender ao certo o que pretendo) 
Areão ................ Coral
Rocha viva.......... +/- 5kg Indonésia Premium
Rocha morta ....... 3kg que tinha cá por casa
TPA ................... Osmose+Sal 
Reposição .......... Osmose+Kalk

Actualmente:
No fim de semana - Desmontei o plantado 


Segunda - fui comprar sal, areia e rever a loja um amigo 

Terça - Trocar cartolina preta por Plástico preto 
            (se sabia que dava tão pouco trabalho nunca tinha colocado cartolina (espero que se aguente))


Quarta (hoje) - Brincar com edição de imagem, para ver se vos mostro mais ou menos o que gostava de conseguir. Claro que a minha falta de conhecimento quer de edição, quer de reefs, fazem com que eu não saiba mostrar a verdadeira profundidade, perspectiva e proporcionalidade da coisa.

Rocha Morta que tinha com o que calculo seja +/- a quantidade de rocha viva que tenho que comprar


Agora com alguns dos corais que gostava de manter (tentei não complicar mas estou muito verdinho nos corais)


Lista de corais que gostei e utilizei nesta imagem.
Actinodiscus  
Sinularia
Parazoanthus gracilis
Euphyllia divisa
Xenia Branca
Ricordeas
Clavularia 
Nephthea
zoanthus
Capnella 
Pachyclavularia

Agora, depois de tudo escrito acho que passei das marcas.... lol  :SbSourire19: 
Desculpem o exagero

Espero que me consigam ajudar a fazer com que esta entrada nos reefs seja uma experiência muito agradável.  :yb663: 

Edit: Alerações do setup 2/10/2012

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro, por agora o setup esta porreiro e muito bom para o que pretendes.

Ja ponderas-te em montar uma sump? Tens espaço no movel, acho que era uma mais valia, assim escondias tudos os equipamentos do aquario

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Obrigado nuno,
Ponderei sim, sou daquelas pessoas alérgicas a equipamento dentro do aquários incluindo overflow.....
Nunca fiquei inteiramente satisfeito com o o aquário que me fizeram, assim, quando mandar fazer outro vai ser com sump e tudo direitinho (quem sabe se o aquário não leva umas vitaminas para crescer  :Wink:   ). Até lá tenho que me safar com este mesmo

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

:Wink:  força com isso Pedro, vai postando novidades

----------


## João Soares

Amigo Pedro Dionisio de volta aos salgados. Gostei dos teus aquarios plantados. De certeza que vais fazer um aquario bonito

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Nuno:
Obrigado,  enquanto eu vir que ser de alguma coisa, vou postando  :Smile: 

João:
A culpa disto em grande parte é tua e das coisas bonitas que sempre vi na tua loja  :Whistle:  
Para o que me havia da dar....

----------


## mrodriguez

Boas Pedro,

Estive a ver os vários layouts plantados que tiveste e quase fiquei com vontade de montar um ao lado do nano hehe
Vai mostrando as novidades e se conseguires fazer algo do género da edição de imagem ficará certamente porreiro.
Sorte com isso

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Mrodriguez obrigado pelas tuas palavras. O hardscape não deve fugir muito disso mas claro que estou dependente da rocha viva. Estou de olho nuns calhaus que vi, vou ver se no fim do almoço ainda os apanho na loja.... Quanto aos corais, foi uma forma de organizar ideias a e conhecer melhor algumas das espécies que me fascinam.

Entretanto, tive que pedir para me trocarem o silicone do aquário e enquanto esperava, arranjei maneira de pousar a OI sem furar a parede (é uma zona tecnica da casa onde já passam muitos cabos como os do aquecimento). Acabei por fazer uma brincadeira com uma caixa de vinho e deixo aqui as fotos para verem....







Hoje é colocar rocha viva brincar aos legos e descobrir como afinar o Deltec para não deixar a agua cheia de micro bolhas.

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Para já está assim....


A placa de acrílico que cala a queda de agua do escumador foi substituída por um bocado de uma garrafa para não se ver tanto plástico lá dentro (e interferir menos nas correntes geradas pelas bombas).

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Boas, primeiro parabéns está a ficar bonito.

Não gosto destas bombas, porque não colocas umas como esta (existem várias marcas)
http://www.fragariodonorte.com/?id=11&cid=11&pid=221

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Filipe concordo contigo
Não gosto da cor, do formato, consumo e do tipo de jato...  tanto é que estou à espera de uma Tunze NanoStream 6015 (1800lts/h)
Depois estudo uma hipótese para fazer companhia a tunze porque tenho duvidas que o aquario aguente duas 6015 lol Talvez uma Koralia nano 900 lts/h. Mas essa decisão tem que ser depois de ver a tunze a trabalhar (não tenho experiência com este tipo de bombas) e de ouvir algumas opiniões  :Wink:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ....

Ja equacionaste a hipótese de meter uma vortec mp10 .... Sao bombas muito boas com muitas opções, e esteticamente nao ocupam espaço quase nenhum ...

Abraço e vou seguindo o teu topico para ver a evolução desse menino ...

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Paulo,
Equacionar, equacionei mas muito levemente!! Lol
Nao duvido que é uma óptima bomba e até em estética é mesmo como eu gosto...
Mas num aquário em que tenho visíveis o aquecedor e o tubo do deltec nao me parece que se justifique muito, pagar mais de 200 por uma bomba
Se esta minha incursão nos salgados correr bem, tenho planeado passar o aquário para um sistema com sump e aí talvez me sinta mais tentado a comprar a mp10  :SbOk2: 
Para já acho que vou notar muita diferença para a tunze por ter um consumo muito baixo, ser mais pequena, ter a cor do fundo e por ter um jato menos concentrado...  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Com doze dias aparecem em força as algas castanhas....
Tive que mudar a disposição das pedras porque já entendo melhor as necessidades dos corais que quero ter...
Adicionei 5 ermitas... sempre achei piada a estes bichos
Deixo-vos uma foto do estado actual do aquário.

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

tenho-me deparado com muita bicharada a crescer desde vermes, "tentaculos" a sair da rocha até a isto:



Que me parece qualquer coisa como Pseudocorynactis

E agora apareceu-me isto que deve ser algum tipo de estrela

 Será de remover?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Pedro, nas primeiras fotos penso ser mojanos, são uma praga tipo aptasia o que não é bom :/

Em relação a estrela, penso que não será prejudicial para o teu aquário, mas mais opiniões virão  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Nuno 
Obrigado pela resposta.
Sou mesmo muito verde nisto de bicharada de agua salgada mas o facto de serem bichos que se escondem da luz não elimina a hipótese de serem mojanos ?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Penso que nao é muito normal os mojanos se esconderem da luz, mas se o que tens ai se esconde da luz, uma coisa é certa, no é coral lol

----------


## Jorge Neves

> tenho-me deparado com muita bicharada a crescer desde vermes, "tentaculos" a sair da rocha até a isto:


 :Olá:  Pedro

Isto são macro algas de efeito muito agradável,mas bastante invasivas...Quando vires que se estão a exceder só tens que as catar.
O restante são ofiuros que só benificiam o sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Obrigado Nuno e Jorge

Jorge 
É possível uma macro alga fugir da luz? As macro algas não deviam procurar a luz para fazer a fotossíntese ?

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: Pedro

Tal como nos corais duros e não só,há os que precisam de muita luz e outros não,o mesmo acontece com os muitos tipos de macro-algas. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Achei estranho por se esconder o mais possível quando há luz mas a "coisa" é tão esquesita que nada me admira  obrigado  :Smile:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Se se esconde da luz e ao toque,vou pelo que o Nuno diz..."Manjanos".
Vê aqui a alga que me induzio em erro (as minhas desculpas)....
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Dionisio

Pensei que já tinha respondido.... Provavelmente não fiz enviar  :yb665: 

Jorge, 

Muito obrigado pela ajuda entretanto acho que já descobri o que é... 
Encontrei uma foto exactamente igual 
http://www.bareefers.org/home/node/9157 Espero não estar a infringir nenhuma regra ao colocar um link para um fórum estrangeiro.

Está tudo a correr como se quer.. A rocha viva vinha mais que maturada, os testes estão 5 estrelas, estou a gostar muito desta experiência nos salgados.

----------

